

Are there any Social Networks dedicated for people with special needs? - local

Are there any Social Networks dedicated for people with special needs ?<p>There are thousands of people who are left blind, dumb and with other disability and the number keeps rising everyday. The rise in the number of disability may rise as a result of war, natural disasters and etc. Present Social Networks Facebook, Twitter, Foursquare (name it) doesn't provide there service to disable people, therefore i sense that there is an urgent need for disables to connect and share day-to-day hardships and triumphs in life.<p>Please view your thoughts on this matter. Do you think we need an alternative social network that is dedicated for disability ? If so we could build one
======
local
Thank you for your replies. I am talking about Amputees (who doesn't have
limbs to use a keyboard or mouse) or Blind (who are unable to read). It's
highly unlucky that Facebook or any other social network will read my post and
make the suitable changes to there products.

The reason why i suggested to have a different social network for disables is
that, it's easy to maintain the application, add features and improvements to
it (that would suit disables). If we are to integrate our disable friendly
social media with Facebook or any other Social Network, we will definitely
come across issues while trying to integrate there social network to our
application. Every time Facebook changes a functionality or adds a feature, we
have to constantly keep updating/modifying our application to adhere to it. So
having our own social media created will definitely overcome this problem.

Recently i created an application that could send a tweet or an email by
patients who has neuro-muscular disorders (total-paralysis). what i found is
that, social media could definitely make an impact of the lives of disables as
they could share there day-to-day hardships and triumphs in life. However, i
agree with the two of you that creating a separate social network for disables
would separate able users with disables, so i hope existing organizations who
are involved in social media would come forward and address this issue.

Your thoughts on this...

------
whichdan
I tried disabling Javascript and loading Facebook, and it recommended using
the mobile version.

Maybe it would be more feasible to merge "mobile" and "accessible" versions
into a unified interface?

The issue with building a separate network is that it singles out people with
disabilities, meaning they'll have less people to connect with, and would most
likely feel ostracized. If accessibility is a big issue with current social
networks, it's probably best solved like any other issue - get a lot of people
talking about it and make sure the right people at Facebook (or any other
company) are aware of exactly what needs to be changed.

That said, are the mobile versions not adequately accessible? What sort of
disabilities aren't being accounted for? We have screen readers, text
magnification, tablets, touchscreen phones, desktop computers, laptops,
braille terminals.. even Simple English Wikipedia. I'm sure there are plenty
of edge cases, but some concrete examples would help the discussion.

------
tobylane
I'd rather see the current ones be more accessible. Is it really helpful to be
on something separate?

